# -Best Design for apartment stealth growing POLL-



## MisterMicro (Aug 6, 2008)

My budy and i will be moving into an apartment within this next month and are planing out how were going to do our grow. We want to go big as we can without going over the edge and attracting attention. We will be using 3 400 watters for our perpetual setup and 2 150wers for clones and mothers.

We had a couple things in mind..


1. Closet. 

2. Lockable utility cabinet

3. false wall 2-3 feet out from actuall wall.

4. a couple dressers

Which gives you the best vibes??


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

E. None of the above.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 6, 2008)

For each 400watt light, you will want about 2'x'2 to 2'x3' feet of floor space. For the veg stuff, you can make that super stealth with some CFLs, computer fans, and a small cab. The flower howerver is a little different.
I used to grow in a utility cab, but they draw quite a bit of attention when they don't match anything in your room and every one is wondering why you have a giant cab in your bedroom. Plus they usually don't come in a size any wider than 19", and that extra 5" to get to 24" makes a big difference.
I used to grow in my closet as well. It was one with sliding doors. This worked ok as long as nobody slid the one door open. If you have a walk in, this would work better, but there is really no way to exhaust it without cutting holes in walls and doors.
A couple of dressers is ok, but you won't be able to fit all of those lights in there. You would have to have one for each of your lights, and they are hard to find in a 2' width.
False walls will work, if you don't mind your bedroom being tiny. You'd be amazed at how much 3' actually takes out of your room.
All of these ideas will work, but if you really want it stealth, and want to be able to have people over to your house, and in your room, etc, you wont want to run all those lights. The noise from all the fans, ballasts, etc will be a bit noisy. You will be able to hear it no problem.
If you want it really stealth, get an apt with a 3rd bedroom and use this. This way no one will ever go into that room, the noise is blocked by the door, and so on. 1200watts is usually not what people do when they want things stealth. 1 400watt setup would be fine, but with 3 400watt lights, you are talking about so much space, noise, etc its almost impossible.
So as I said, all of those will work, but none of them are going to be too stealth. The best bet would be a 3rd bedroom, or better yet, don't get a room mate and use the 2nd bedroom for the grow. In my opinion, its a bad idea to grow with a friend unless you're going so big you can't handle it yourself. 
Sorry to just go on about the negatives, but I'd rather have some one mad at me for shitting on their ideas than going to jail, getting robbed, etc, because they didn't look at the whole picture.
Good luck,
Bon


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 7, 2008)

what would you suggest rkm? not growing? ha-ha, try not posting here.

thanks for the wealth of input Bong. Yeah i know that the ideas i have arnt 100 percent fool proof but thats what i have to work with. Ill look into places with a 3rd bedrom and check out the price difference, but the 2br price may be to good to let go. This buddy of mine is supper straight, and is picking up very quickly to everything i have to teach him. Plus i dont have the money to rent out a apartment by my self. I think im leaning toward the utility cab, sence A i have one and B there lockable. Clostets can be open by the landloards. Dressers arnt the space im looking for. Utility cabinets seem like th e prime suspects.


Feel free to vote, may inspire me.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 7, 2008)

I would try my best to find a 3 bedroom apt. Even if you have to live a ghetto apt for a little bit to be able to afford it, its going to be your best bet. Think of it as an investment. Figure after the 6 months or year lease is up, you can move into a nicer place with all the money you have from growing. Sometimes you have struggle a little to come out on top in the end.
My whole thing with room mates and partners....I had a room mate that I had known for 17yrs. This turned out to be the worst room mate ever!! If we had been partners in a grow, things would have gone to shit. If something goes wrong, both of you are going to blame the other, etc. If at all possible, do it on your own, if not, scape together the money for that 3rd bedroom and figure in a year you'll have the apt of your dreams.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 7, 2008)

Ya i hear you loud and clear. Beleive me theres nothing i want more than the grow to myself. But shit man i dont have those kind of funds. ITs the way it has to be. plus this kid is like my brother, im not to woried. He did try to tell me what to do (we started the project at his place) like telling me when i should water. HA! i told him that this is my shit and i know what im doing, and that if he wanted to be like that my shit is good as gone. And yeah im sure well have a bunch of shit to go through, like you said sometimes you have to struggle a little to come out gold in the end, but in the end we will be happy campers. After that, with a little money maid, then yea, i might go solo. And hog all the love i have for my bud plants to myself! Make sure there comfortable, keep em company, stroke them for hours on end, oh yeah , you know what im talking about.


----------



## JetSet (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't really see why your landlord would look in your closet, unless he sees/hears/smells something suspicious. Closets can also become lockable... I'd say the utility cabinet or closet really.. Some landlords don't even go into the apartments ever unless you say somethings broke.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 7, 2008)

i also would go with 
E. None of the above

I would suggest sucking it up and sharing a bedroom that way you can have a bedroom dedicated to your hobby. again, look at it like an investment in time, after a few months you can both move out and get your own places, and then use both bedrooms.. you and your buddy can both have your own room. Disconnect the fridge, washer, dryer oven etc. and you can use all tha power you want.. but again thats just me   i have a 2 bedroom apt but me and my girlfriend share one room  and the other room has the setup which is a vertical grow.. great way to use the same power and get a better yield.. just my .02

FLo


----------



## BCtrippin (Aug 7, 2008)

I am currently growing in an appartment. Invest in a grow tent, Instead of running 1 big fan, run 2 small 4"exhaust fans and 2 small canfilter33's.

Closets are too hard to control air without cutting holes in the closet door for ducting.

I set up a 10x10 tent in my bedroom. Hide it in the corner that you cant see from the hallway, so if the door is open it looks like a normal bedroom.

You could share a room, but that would be pretty shitty, especially when your trying to get laid.

Some may say it would be loud, but the gentle hum of my fans is relaxing, especially knowing that its all for my babies.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 7, 2008)

You cant have a grow tent for a stealth grow. That totally defeats the purpose. If he had a spare bedroom, thats a different story. But what if someone walks into his room? What if he wants to get laid? What if, what if, what if? Lots of stuff can happen, a grow tent is not the way to go.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 7, 2008)

well if its going to be in one of the bedrooms its not gonna be easy for one of em to get laid and keep it stealthy.. i wouldnt have anyone at my apt if i was growin regardless of them seeing it or not... too many variables. 

if your a true playa for real fuck em in your car or go to their place... that way they can never rat u out if they find out bout your grow and your a shitty lay haha


----------



## BCtrippin (Aug 8, 2008)

....I dunno how you guys live but noone just walks in my room. Iv used grow tents in my room for longer than I can remember. Just dont leave ducting hanging out. 

I dont know what you guys are doin when your tryin to get laid, but if shes got time to look around the room and start thinking about what stuff is then your doing something wrong.

For me stealth is Way more about smell than a tent in my room. I am also running 4 1000w lights just to flower, and the ensuite bathroom for a veg room. I never have any issues. But every situation is different, too many variables to say theres only 1 way to grow stealth, the poll should have about 200000 more options.

Closet and false wall will be a deathtrap if you are renting. You should be able to clear out in under 12 hours at any given time in a rental appartment, well thats just my opinion but I wouldnt want any nosey landlords noticing my closet is glowing.

And this has happened to me, I had my mothers in a closet back in the day when I was starting up, landlord came by, wondered why the fuck my closet was glowing, I told her she needs 24 hours to do an actual walkthrough, had to clear that shit out!!!


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Aug 8, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> what would you suggest rkm? not growing? ha-ha, try not posting here.
> 
> thanks for the wealth of input Bong. Yeah i know that the ideas i have arnt 100 percent fool proof but thats what i have to work with. Ill look into places with a 3rd bedrom and check out the price difference, but the 2br price may be to good to let go. This buddy of mine is supper straight, and is picking up very quickly to everything i have to teach him. Plus i dont have the money to rent out a apartment by my self. I think im leaning toward the utility cab, sence A i have one and B there lockable. Clostets can be open by the landloards. Dressers arnt the space im looking for. Utility cabinets seem like th e prime suspects.
> 
> ...


i think what he mean by E: none of the above is simply Never grow in an apartment.
in most apartments the manager reserves the right to enter at will in case of emergency this prevents tenants from allowing property destroying situations to happen. like MOLD or water damage.

setting up in an apartment is risky to many people too close.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 8, 2008)

You can always just change your locks. When asked why, just tell them your key would always get stuck. This way they can't come in unless you let them in. I have grown in apts for 3yrs with no trouble. Shit the first year I had no carbon filter and you could smell my apt like a block away.
As far as people coming into my room, the girls are not always dirty whores and just want to fuck. They may want to watch a movie in bed, you have to get up to go to the bathroom, they spend the night, etc. There are lots of reasons for people to be in your room. You're talking to your friend as you are grabbing a shirt and he follows to conitinue the conversation. Many many reasons to have it be stealth and not a tent in your bedroom. 
And had you built your closet correctly, you woulnd't have any light leaks and no one would see your closet glowing.


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm with BC here.


----------



## mjboy (Aug 8, 2008)

ide say cabinet out of those


----------



## JetSet (Aug 8, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Closet and false wall will be a deathtrap if you are renting. You should be able to clear out in under 12 hours at any given time in a rental appartment, well thats just my opinion but I wouldnt want any nosey landlords noticing my closet is glowing.
> 
> And this has happened to me, I had my mothers in a closet back in the day when I was starting up, landlord came by, wondered why the fuck my closet was glowing, I told her she needs 24 hours to do an actual walkthrough, had to clear that shit out!!!


Why would it take more than 12 hrs to clear out a closet? I guess if you have some more advanced stuff going on, but for a general grow doesn't seem like it would take very long to clear out. Also, yea you're going to want to fix light leaks no matter what..


----------



## MalteseGrower (Aug 8, 2008)

Tent or grow box in a closet is the best idea. Nobody will see it and if you need to get it out pick the whole thing up and shift it. i.e. use the closet as a room within a room.


----------



## JetSet (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea that's what I was thinking, a grow tent in a closet would be good. Could maybe even grow in a wardrobe closet in the closet..


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Aug 8, 2008)

Im in a similar situation and choose a multi cabinet design. But i would put the cabinet in a room your not slleping in. 

And i wouldnt share a room w/ a buddy lol. Unlesss you are 12. And if he agrees to share a ri=oom with you i would be worried as well. get a third BR man only few hundred more.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 8, 2008)

i would get your medi card's, and fill your room with grow tents. that way it doenst matter if attention is attracted by the overwhelming smell of pot and you have huge perpetual yields


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 8, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> i would get your medi card's, and fill your room with grow tents. that way it doenst matter if attention is attracted by the overwhelming smell of pot and you have huge perpetual yields


Depending on your location in CA, it DOES matter if you have huge yields, tons of plants, etc. Many counties go by the state guidlines which is 6 plants flowering or 12 immature plants and 8 oz of dried weed. 
Plus getting busted is not the only reason you don't want to stink. There are tons of theives out there that will rip you off in a second.


----------



## JetSet (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't remember him saying he was in CA or in a medical marijuana state..


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 8, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Depending on your location in CA, it DOES matter if you have huge yields, tons of plants, etc. Many counties go by the state guidlines which is 6 plants flowering or 12 immature plants and 8 oz of dried weed.
> Plus getting busted is not the only reason you don't want to stink. There are tons of theives out there that will rip you off in a second.


get out of s.b county, move north, 99 limits.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 12, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> You can always just change your locks. When asked why, just tell them your key would always get stuck. This way they can't come in unless you let them in. I have grown in apts for 3yrs with no trouble. Shit the first year I had no carbon filter and you could smell my apt like a block away.
> As far as people coming into my room, the girls are not always dirty whores and just want to fuck. They may want to watch a movie in bed, you have to get up to go to the bathroom, they spend the night, etc. There are lots of reasons for people to be in your room. You're talking to your friend as you are grabbing a shirt and he follows to conitinue the conversation. Many many reasons to have it be stealth and not a tent in your bedroom.
> And had you built your closet correctly, you woulnd't have any light leaks and no one would see your closet glowing.


 
I love the lock idea. That way i will know for sure i will HAVE to get notice before they come barging in. Love it. It looks like the dressors are making a come back, chasing down the good starter, utility cabinet. Actually i think dressors are no doubt the way to go. There so fucking stealth, i just cant imagine how anyone would suspect anything from a dressor, i mean before i looked into stealth grows online i had no idea such things could be done, and some straight edge tight ass college crad appartment owner sure as hell will have no idea. I think im just going to go with one dressor, the fattest one i can come up with, and stick my 400wer in there. Do a mini sog perpetual harvest deal, with a rubber maid for cloning (wich im done with) and another 150w hps box you guys might have seen on my other user name, sexyfattops, wich will aid in speeding up my perpetual grow. Thanks for all the great coments. Just the shit i needed to figure this all out.

Grow tents haha, yeah.... RIGHT!!


----------



## speedhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

BC Northern Lights box. If your talking stealth its the best and simplest your going to ge. Takes cash but whateve


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 13, 2008)

When I changed my locks, they were like, the key doesn't work and we need to do a key check. I told them I gave them a new copy of the key months ago when I changed the locks. They were like, oh let us look. Obviously they couldn't find one that matched. I finally had to get them a copy of that key, so I just put a lock on my bedroom door. This way, they could still come in, but couldn't get in my bedroom. Just make sure you are there any time they do maintanence, and they will never need to use the key.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 13, 2008)

Use the bedroom and keep the door closed. There, stealth.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 13, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Use the bedroom and keep the door closed. There, stealth.


Until a friend needs to borrow a shirt, your landlord comes in whithout notice, you want to bring a date home, and on and on and on....
Just closing a door or not having it smell does not make it stealth by any means.


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 13, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> My budy and i will be moving into an apartment within this next month and are planing out how were going to do our grow. We want to go big as we can without going over the edge and attracting attention. We will be using 3 400 watters for our perpetual setup and 2 150wers for clones and mothers.
> 
> We had a couple things in mind..
> 
> ...


 
Check out my topic: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/89199-paste-here-your-stealth-cabinet.html


----------



## Quasimoto1 (Aug 13, 2008)

u got balls for having that much light in an apt....... i hope u dont get caught. its only 2 people y do u have so many lights..... going overboard in my opinion.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 13, 2008)

Quasimoto1 said:


> u got balls for having that much light in an apt....... i hope u dont get caught. its only 2 people y do u have so many lights..... going overboard in my opinion.



naa man check my sig...thats an apt. and im runnin 4x600 watt hps not to mention fans pumps filters etc.. pay your bill and your all gravy


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 9, 2008)

Been a while, but im getting a 2br. I think were going to do a room. I saw a cool thread on here where they constructed a 2 deep closet right at the entrence. I think this is the way to go. no one will even know its a fucking room. too good. Someone will have the living room, someone a room. Maby well have a clone contest, greates yeild of the clone, takes the room. something stoopid but fun. haha. Cant wait to start construction.

I decided on this cause i thought about the noise mentioned by bongrip. a closet will be to loud, someones eventually going to here a hum and there imagination WILL go wondering. theres no room for going half ass, cause half asses cant even sit unawkwardly. Its unpracticle to have half ass and quite honestly repolsive.

no question, i have to obey the first comandment of growing: Tell know one. 

if you tell someone, how are you going to trust them when you cant even trust yourself.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm guessing you are talking about my stealth bedroom thread. It was real easy to build, and nobody thinks anything of it. Just remember you have to cover the window some how so no one knows there is a room there at all. I am building a planter box outside the window with some lattice and climbing plants to cover the window.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 9, 2008)

ohhhh! haha, yeah, i was blown away by the creativity myself. Thats improvision at its finest.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Oct 9, 2008)

gets tents inside anyway. they so damn cool. i in apt, locked my bedroom door, hanging phote develop supplies for excuses, and just ordered 2 fan and exhaust systems for each area of grow. Work hard no matter what anyone says to cut electric cost. just seems smarter, no offense. good luck, and tents feel cool, lol


----------



## soudy (Oct 20, 2008)

great idea, i would do the grow cab/ dresser..u can pick one up cheap, me and my twin and my other best friend since like 8yo, were movin out next month into a 4 bedrooom, were not using the other bedroom as a grow room but as like an office or whatever, but were each having a dresser with like 250w and like 3-4 plants. in each room and then the person with the master wit hthe big closet gets another small cab for the mothers.and they will look just like a regualr dresser and u can even put them in the closet and that wont take up any of ur room room space, and its not visable from the living room, and what were doing is cuttin a hole into the attic(if we get the top floor, not sure if u can do that on the first floor) and when/if the landlord comes we will just throw in like a dummy vent, its not rigged to anything just take the tube down from the box and put up the A/C vent thing.but we plan to have each box flowering at diff times to get a harvest every few months or so. and the dresser's dont look suspicious at allll, espically if there chillin in the closet. if the humming is an issue, we always play music thru out the house anyway..just on a low volume, or a tv is on..i personally dont care,but wen the girls come over, Which they will..they will hear the music, but we have a sick living room setup, so all the chillin is in the living room and leave the bedroom for the slaying.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 20, 2008)

im growin in an apt... 1000w hps 4x8 tray, huge veg tent, consuming an entire bedroom lol.


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 20, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> im growin in an apt... 1000w hps 4x8 tray, huge veg tent, consuming an entire bedroom lol.


same, 2400w, 9x5x7 lol


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Oct 21, 2008)

here's an idea!

make some kind of custom under the bed box and grow bent plants.

youll have a bed warmer and you could say your sleeping with your plants!

yeha ignore me im just being stupid lol


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 24, 2013)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> here's an idea!
> 
> 
> yeha ignore me im just being stupid lol



Will do.

Bump... Let's keep this thread going!


----------



## Dankoala (Jul 25, 2013)

@Mr. Ganja Maybe get a 2 bathroom apartment take out the shower and sink in one of them and theres your water source and depending on the apartment you can get a pretty big bathroom and your friend might be willing too give up an extrabig bathroom in the houseand use the normal one for the Primo Crop?! If i grew indoors, That would be my plan haa!*


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ That's not a Bad idea.

But keep in mind this thread is 10 years old. 
Just post your Stealth Apartment grows!!


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 26, 2013)

MisterMicro said:


> My budy and i will be moving into an apartment within this next month and are planing out how were going to do our grow. We want to go big as we can without going over the edge and attracting attention. We will be using 3 400 watters for our perpetual setup and 2 150wers for clones and mothers.
> 
> We had a couple things in mind..
> 
> ...


 bro do it in your utility closet I'm doing so because mine is huge and I also have 10ft ceilings so if your closet has the space do it especially if your going big youll need the room for flower.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 26, 2013)

*FacePalm*

Nevermind...


----------

